# Bucket list guns ????



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have lots of guns but few bucket list guns, just got my first an AR-15 now I need: (what are some of yours)

A 1911 .45

A side by side double barrel coach gun

An AK-47


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is next on my list!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

definitly a pair of these


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

My bucket list of guns is a SW 500 Mag, and a Desert Eagle 50, I should have both in my possession with in the next year..


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

ive been looking at the beretta cx4 storm i believe that will be my next toy


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I want the 16 inch guns off the USS Alabama mounted in my backyard. Load them babies with birdshot and ducks will tremble at the mere mention of my name.lol


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

one of these


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Barrett 50 cal and it's smaller brother 416!!!


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is another on the list....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Barrett 50 cal and it's smaller brother 416!!!


I say the Barrett .50 and a place out west to shoot it! With all the ammo my shoulder can handle!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

and these


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Two Id like to have:

Soviet AKS-74U










Soviet SVD










Those commies sure could make some damn fine looking rifles!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

that SVD is tough !!!!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

A walking varmint rifle in 22-250.
A matching set of custom model 70's or similar models chambered in 458 Lott and 375 H&H.
A Georgia precision hospitaller in .260 or 6.5x284.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*I want MY guns!*

If I may, I've already owned some guns on my "bucket list", but have chosen to let them go to someone else, due to unforeseeable circumstances.
That being said, I would want my Ruger SP101. Not any SP101, but MINE!
The one I added Hogue grips, a little home grown trigger work, and a set of Wolff springs to. The .357 Magnum that carried better in my pocket than my.38 Taurus, even though it weighed 10 ounces more. The snubby that I started a shooting session for accuracy, starting at 21 feet, and ended up at 50 YARDS with 4 inch, 5 shot groups. The pistol that my wife could hit anything she freaking wanted to, at any distance she chose, and said "I like this gun!" She could hit with it, no kidding! I don't bet when I shoot with my wife, by the way. Just sayin'...
The gun that I sold, along with 3 others, to pay 3 house payments when my business was about to go belly-up. 
I'd like that gun back, if I had a choice. That gun, not one like it, but that one. 
I guess that's the one. Other than that, I'll buy what I can, when I can.
sj1


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I think we all have those stories, guns are just like cash when you need it and much to easy to be sold. I have SEVERAL I wish I had back !!!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Amen to that. Although I may amend my statement, after looking at some Gemini Customs SP101 jobs. They are sweet!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Pacnor barreled .458 sml on a 700ml action in a claro-walnut fajen aristocratstock.....


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

HK MR556A1...
Next time I have a few grand laying around...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

M1918 Browning BAR & M1 Garand


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

BAR in 30-06
Benelli Vinci
Kimber Ultracarry .45


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

The new/old Henry, this is number 001 it's up to almost 46,000 on gunbroker. I'll be happy with just a plain model.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Just for fun

Kel tec sub 2000


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

1894 45 lc


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Seecamp LWS 380


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

johnf said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvXvf1cAQLY
> 
> 
> Just for fun
> ...


Its more then just for fun.

I have one in 9mm Glock flavor and when I use to have a real job it went to work in my laptop bag. I also always have it with several 33rd mags when I go on road trips and the like. 

9x19 out of a 16" barrel isnt something to sneeze at.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I scratched every gun off my lengthy bucket list a few years back. My favorites to shoot are the Dan Wesson .45s and POF .223 and .308. Glocks are what I carry because I can't draw anything else faster.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Its more then just for fun.
> 
> I have one in 9mm Glock flavor and when I use to have a real job it went to work in my laptop bag. I also always have it with several 33rd mags when I go on road trips and the like.
> 
> 9x19 out of a 16" barrel isnt something to sneeze at.


I've been kicking myself in the butt for years. I went to a small gun shop in a little town near here about 7 years ago and they had one on sale for $269 and I didn't get it. Haven't seen one since.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

My ultimate must have would be the mother of all assault weapons.

German Sturmgewehr MP44 

My grandfather carried one of these during WWII while in the German Army.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

a WWII used, matching #"s Winchester(or Springfield) M1 Garand and 1911, Barrett .338 Lapua, a high grade Browning auto .22, a S&W model 629, a Marine sniper model 70 from Vietnam, FN five-seven, and on and on and on.......


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Nemo Omen. AR platform chambered in .300WM
If you haven't seen it, do a search. You'll be impressed.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

...an AR in 6.8, a pair of matching Colt .45lc, a Kel Tec PMR 30, a Glock in 10mm, a Rossi Circut Judge revolver rifle in 45lc/.410, Russian Dragunov with origional furniture and glass, an FN Fal .308, a Springfield WWI Service 1903, a Polish Tantal AK74...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

A pre-1980 Reminton 1100 with a 20" full rifled cantilever slug barrel 

A Bushmaster in .450


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

...an 870 in .410, a matching pair of high end Beretta over and unders in 12 and 20ga, Henry levers in .22, .22mag, .357, 45lc, and .44mag, a Navy issued Garand in .308, a Lugar recovered during battle...


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Stevens model 311 .410, BLR 308 Belgium made, Ruger Gold Label, my early model ruger Mini 14 I pawned as a stupid kid, a Vietnam era M-16 (ive got the Winchester 70 somebody mentioned earlier lol) and a pile of 243wssm ammo that I can't find to go with the one I own!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Don't want much........*

........just a Win Mod 100 chambered in 284Win. :thumbup: --- SAWMAN


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Lots of great guns to put on my bucket list. Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

...an antique Winchester model 62 .22 short gallery gun, a Springfield 1884 trapdoor in .45-70, an FP 45 Liberator dropped into France, an M1 Carbine paratrooper, a 1950's Colt Woodsman .22, a Revolutionary War musket, a Browning Sweet 16, one of those cool spy movie pen guns you can hide in your shirt pocket...


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

AA-12 !!!!!!!)))) 

I have almost every gun on everyone else's bucket list except for the old timey ones


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Browning Superposed o/u 12ga., Colt Commander in .45, Winchester pre 64 Model 70 Target in .243 with a Swavorski scope of my choice, and an M-14.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Browning Citori 4 barrel set 12,20,28,410


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> Browning Citori 4 barrel set 12,20,28,410


You won't believe this but I was in the right place at the right time a couple of years ago and bought those 4 guns at a pawn shop in Montgomery. I had to have the stock on the 20 and 28 refinished but overall they were pretty nice. Bought them for a little over half what they cost new.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

ak-47.sks tactical.colt 45.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

257 stw. got it now looking to move it to a new home and get an ar maybe in 6.8


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*257 stw*

Sent you a PM on your 257, i have a 6.8 maybe we can make a deal. Chaos


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Ill play. 

I'd love to have a match grade 1911 and a tricked out AR just because. I'd really like to restore my Fox SBS that my wife gave me for a wedding present. Last dove hunt several years ago both barrels went off when I pulled the front trigger, splitting the stock. Assume dove hunting gun.


----------



## JRH (Sep 6, 2013)

Purdey, or any one of the English side by side double rifles in any of those outrageous calibers.....600 Nitro Express, I think .475 Holland and Holland. Just beautiful guns, simple lines, and all business.


----------

